# Hi from Israel



## Micky201 (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi all,

New member here. Playing guitar and keyboard. Currently in middle of recording my new album - hard rock/metal style.
Working on Reaper.


----------



## DeNagua (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi, Micky!
Nice to meet you!
I'm from B7.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 30, 2021)

Hiya. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Niv Schrieber (Sep 30, 2021)

Micky201 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New member here. Playing guitar and keyboard. Currently in middle of recording my new album - hard rock/metal style.
> Working on Reaper.


Hey man! I'm from israel as well, (rishon) Welcome! :D


----------

